# Penetrex for wrist pain in left hand?



## KINGIV (Jun 5, 2018)

I was in Walmart looking for some DMSO when I seen this Penetrex. It seems to have good reviews and some science behind it but then again so does Hydroxycut or any supplement for that matter LOL  I tend to assume 99% of supplements are snake oil.

Is penetrex any different? Any experiences with it?


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 5, 2018)

I had no idea walmart sold dmso. They don't happen to sell finaplix pellets, do they?


Here are the ingredients for penetrex.  If it was me, and if it's an acute injury,  I'd rest it, maybe ice it, and if it was really bad perhaps a tylenol. If it's a chronic injury, I'd look to address the underlying cause, but  to answer your question, I wouldn't waste my money.

► Arnica ✓ 
► Choline ✓ 
► Glucosamine ✓ 
► MSM (DMSO2) ✓ 
► Boswellia Serrata ✓ 
► Cetyl Myristoleate ✓ 
► Vitamin B6 (Pyridoxine) ✓


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 5, 2018)

Arnica 


LOLOLOLOLOLOL

Tell us more about the wrist pain


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 5, 2018)

dk8954
Yeah it's more of a chronic thing I've been trying to babysit for years with wrist wraps.  Thanks for the advice.

I buy my needles at Walmart so I figured maybe they'll have pure DMSO, all I found was it mixed with things. I never got to ask the pharmacist though, I was just walking through the aisles looking while my wife and kids were bugging me. 

hmmm, fina pellets, CVS Maybe!?!? LMAO!


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 5, 2018)

pillarofbalance 
I'm right handed so it's not what you're thinking, oddly enough my right hand is just fine. Maybe I should have made it a threesome and let my left hand join in to give it a workout lol


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 5, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Arnica
> 
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> ...



I injured it years ago I was probably like 25 and got a new job making twice what I was making. My best friend took me out for some drinks that night and we went out to another buddies house of ours.  went to the barn where there was a frigerator that had beer top to bottom.  My drunk ass started punching the heavy bag hanging in the barn, so of course my buddies said I was punching it too fast and gave me some resistance bands to put around my back LOL anyways a severe thunderstorm came up and the cows were coming inside the barn slamming on the steel fencing. I lost concentration punched the bag with the resistance band pulling on my left hand upward when I slammed down on the bag.  I had no health insurance and couldn't afford to lose that job, so I went to work for that job didn't go to the emergency room. I just dealt with the pain while keeping it a secret, but I'm pretty sure I broke it. I'm 32 years old now and the only time it really seems to hurt is when lifting weights especially bench press and dumbbell press which used to be my favorite things to do.


----------



## KINGIV (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a feeling the injury is so old that they won't be able to do anything about it now. It only seems hurt when it gets really inflamed  from lifting too heavy. I may start looking into BPC 157 it seems like really promising stuff.

Thanks for the fast response guys this board is much better than that other one I was apart of. People would post questions there and never get an answer.


----------

